# Intel core duo and make.conf

## zubator

епы рАуэ.

╫пЮчт щу ъчтАзпжьБу зпзьу шЦГХу щпАБЮчызь тшО зчэъьшОФьь ъЮчъьАпБЛ р зчщДьс Дпышу?

╥пЮпщуу АъпАьяч.

----------

## KUV

Кодировка - KOI8-R.

Попробуй "-pipe -O2 -march=pentium4 -msse3"

Поддержка SSE4 появилась только в последних версиях gcc, что-то типа 4.2.*.

----------

## zubator

а если i686 написать? это чем отличается? на сколько я слышал, то это под все просто пентиумы, типа если не знаешь

----------

## zubator

и кстати cat /proc/cpuinfo не дало мне sse3 есть только sse2 максимум

----------

## zubator

зАБпБь, щпЮчт ъчтАзпжьБу ГБч вп ъЮчяшуэп Ц эущО рчвэчжщч БЦъпО)) ЦАБпщпршьрпш рАустп тжущБЦ щчЮэпшЛщч, Бпз АзпвпБЛ яув ъЮчяшуэ ь яКшч ъпЮЦ Юпв ъчшЛвчрпшАО ъчшувщКэь АзЮьъБпэь, рчБ БчшЛзч впяКш зпз чщь щпвКрпНБАО, р тчзЦэущБпФьь О щу щпХуш (уАБЛ руЮчОБщчАБЛ ГБч ъшчЕч ьАзпш) п Бч рЮЦГщЦН ЦАБпщпршьрпБЛ рАу Бпз шущЛ тп ь эщчсч. ©ЮчАБч Ц эущО щптч ЦАБпщчрьБЛ groff п чщ ъчтшуФ БЮуяЦуБ зчэъьшОБчЮп тшО а++ п усч Ц эущО щуБ, ИО БчшЛзч ьтуБ щпГпшЛщпО ЦАБпщчрзп.......ъчтАзпжьБу Гу эщу АтушпБЛ.

╫пъчэщН, яКшь Бпзьу АзЮьъБК ГБч-Б АрОвпщщчу А boo*.sh зчБчЮКу ЦАБпщпршьрпш щпГпшЛщКу ъпзуБК, АБпршН Ач stage1.

╥пЮпщуу яшпсчтпЮН.

----------

## OpticalDezires

 *zubator wrote:*   

> а если i686 написать? это чем отличается? на сколько я слышал, то это под все просто пентиумы, типа если не знаешь

 

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

Соберёт тебе линух, не используя 64-битность. А 64 бита для десктопа - суксь, убедился на собственном опыте  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Helg

Господа несут бред

к P4 Core Duo никакого отношения не имеет

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

Флаг Nocona следует использовать только для  64 бит

в случае 32-х флаг pentium-m будет оптимумом, как наиболее близким по архитектуре

----------

## OpticalDezires

 *Helg wrote:*   

> Господа несут бред
> 
> к P4 Core Duo никакого отношения не имеет
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"
> ...

 

В случае Core Duo, неплохо было бы добавить MAKEOPTS="-j3", в случае наличия двух ядер. (Не знаю есть ли на рынке камни с болшим количеством ядер)

----------

